
Bandwagon Launches--Use Amazon S3 service to back up ITunes libraries - mattculbreth
http://blog.ridethebandwagon.com/
======
mattculbreth
This is a cool service--I'm using it now to back up my 8GB music collection.
Runs in the background on my Mac. The cooler thing is that it uses S3, which
is something I've been looking at for my own startup. $0.15/gb/month for
storage.

